# Friday!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

An old friend for me... Ive had this watch 2years+ now and still love it... Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> An old friend for me... Ive had this watch 2years+ now and still love it... Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


Very nice Jon, sooner or later i wil buy one!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Nice one Jon.!

This one for me:










Thanks

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Tag diver for me today after a brief encounter with a Sumo!









Somehow this one never seems to let me down...







......same as this particular cigar too. Never lets me down


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Jon.

I'm wearing the '76 6309 again as I haven't really taken it off since last weekend.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Chronoris for me today.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Oris today

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rlt16


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko Friday for me:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Going with the RLT15 today... be careful out there people, it's Friday the 13th


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice to see the Oris's out in force today, however, this one for me, Laco Flieger Chronograph:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day off with this....

*Poljot Sturmanski Chronograph, cal.31682 25 Jewel Movement*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Wearing an Orient I got from Mark, "Sparky".

mach have you had problems with the left crown that rotates the hours with the Poljot?

hakim, when I see really un hairy arms I feel it's really unnatural in a watch forum. most of us are hair monsters. It looks quite feminine for some odd reason.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

It is a new one for me....first day wearing it!!

Must say it is a nice little fella.....









A Sinn 356......


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

RLT29 for me today.


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

DC56 -










Have a good weekend everyone










Alan


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Ventura Posted Today, 09:14 AM
> 
> hakim, when I see really un hairy arms I feel it's really unnatural in a watch forum. most of us are hair monsters. It looks quite feminine for some odd reason.
























Must be Chinese side of me!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There's hairy and hairy


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm out in the garden today so got my beater on....










then to the shops later and will keep with the military theme today...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Griff said:


> There's hairy and hairy


Mother...!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the 24T today


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm wrestling with my 2.5 year old so I'm wearing this G at the moment.










It took me 10 minutes to write this little post. He was winning









Happy Friday,

Bruce


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Glycine Combat today:










Cheers


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Ocean7 for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all;

the monster during the day










Tonight we have friends for dinner,so will change to this










have a great weekend everyone.

BTW it is pouring down here in the south of France; enjoy the weather!!!

Paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sunny day so sunny watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> mach have you had problems with the left crown that rotates the hours with the Poljot?


None at all, everything working fine & it`s still one of my most accurate watches


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice bracelet on the Oris, Paul. Is it an Oris one? I have the same watch but with a brown leather strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to work soon and have decided to swap over to this great lump....

*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

The 20 today!

(Congrats Salle, a nice Flieger indeed.)


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

As always some great looking watches here today!

Great and sunny day, so I think this Timex will do


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Nice bracelet on the Oris, Paul. Is it an Oris one? I have the same watch but with a brown leather strap.


Hi Ventura,

It is the original bracelet

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello Folks,

It's friday 13th and i'm wearing a cheap







police beater just in case !!!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Wearing this today - trying to generate a bit of interest as it's listed in the sales forum.

Having said that - I'm getting a bit attached to it myself...









*Tissot PRS516 Automatic 40mm SS case, SS "holey" racing-stye bracelet.*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, hasn't been worn in a while with my Omega arrivals.



















Have great weekends all.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Today, i'm wearing a Citizen Aqualand I


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice to see some German hardware today.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Off to work soon and have decided to swap over to this great lump....
> 
> *Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*


That is quite a lump.

My lump's bigger than your lump


















If you could fit a lumpy on your lump...

You'd have a great big lumpy lump.

Instead of a lumpiless great lump.

Can't believe I said that.

Reminder to self - - - Must stop chewing Steradent tablets - - -


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Nice to see some German hardware today.


I think that gets extremely close to my ideal watch 











makky said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Off to work soon and have decided to swap over to this great lump....
> ...


I`m so glad I`m not the only one who posts incoherantly
















BTW your lump maybe bigger then my lump but my lump is much better looking then your lump


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Today I took that one. An automatic Certina blue ribbon with a 25.651 mvt.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one traded with Hari (cheers mate!)

Rado Stag:










This watch doesn't photograph very well due to the beveled glass.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m so glad I`m not the only one who posts incoherantly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lump might be much better looking than my lump.

But that was during my litelump period earlier today.

For this evening may I present...

Great big even betterer looking lumpy lumpo-can










In a battle of lumpiness, lumpo-can is simply lumpier.















:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Airman SST


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> Airman SST


Oh I so want one of these. A fantastic example and if you are ever selling 









Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Being borinng and going with this still after 9 hours and 18 mins


















I'm checking the chrono function


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This one today.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My Alpha again today,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m so glad I`m not the only one who posts incoherantly
> ...


Zorite I guess, if a bit light weight









Now if I was to be mad enough to find a way of put a lumpy on this
















*Zeno EA-02, Euro Army Canteen Diver, Miyota cal.8200, 21 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK it would look really stupid on a lumpy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now if I was to be mad enough to find a way of put a lumpy on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would end up walking around in circles


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

old 18K Doxa auto, has 18K inner dust cover as well


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

U2 for me.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The one in the middle, before it goes off to the spa tomorrow:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This today...and everyday at the moment!










1969 c.861 Speedy (Pre-)Moonwatch.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Seiko 6139- 6002 this evening.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well as its nearly Friday I'd better post  cheers for rubbing it in Jon, it got worse last weekend with the bank holiday monday! It'll take me weeks to recover, maybe I'll need counselling









anyway, took some pals to the station at 6 this morning, so I started off with this










then had a wee flirt with this










and seeing as Ive not got round to posting this (by mail), I smashed it with a hammer and flushed it down the toilet, mwuuuhahahahaahhaa










not really, but i wanted to 

Andy


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

He's my latest purchase from the bay. It's in virtually as new condition and I very chuffed with the price I got it for.









It'll make a great everyday watch for when I don't want to wear anything too expensive.


----------

